# Intake Manifold Altima SE-R



## Country Boy (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok I just ordered my new kinetix intake manifold. I have a couple of days till it gets here but I'm just looking for some info. I can do a lot ot car work but I've never replaced an intake manifold before. Is it as simple as un-bolt the old one and bolt-in the new one? What tools are necessary besides a socket set? Any info would be great.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

highly doubt anyone on here has done this. i'd pic up a haynes manual or FSM


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Check your FSM. Kinetix says it's a direct replacement so you'll probably be unbolting quite a bit of wiring due to the OEM's variable runner stuff but it shouldn't be too bad. You may need new IM and TB gaskets. Removing/reinstalling the EGR hardware shouldn't be too bad.

Let us know how it turns out-- any plans to dyno a before and after? For the $855 bucks (including EGR kit) it's gonna cost you, the gains they show look pretty modest-- the gains from 3700-4600rpm and 5800rpm-redline look good but the rest looks flat or a slight loss. Any idea if it works better with cams and headers?


----------

